# RecipeDB - Abbotsford Belgian Pale



## RobW (29/7/08)

Abbotsford Belgian Pale  Ale - Belgian Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes FG 1012   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.5 kg Weyermann Pilsner    0.75 kg JWM Light Munich    0.5 kg JWM Vienna - Wendouree Gold    0.25 kg JWM Wheat Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      45 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 50mins)    45 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 3522 - Belgian Ardennes         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.071 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.019 (calc)   Bitterness 26.7 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 6.77%   Colour 11 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## mark_m (29/7/08)

What yeast did you use Rob - can't see it in the spec's.
Mark


----------



## RobW (29/7/08)

Hi Mark

Sorry must have left it off. 

DCL T-58


----------



## johnw (5/10/09)

Could this beer go from grain to brain in 14 days as the recipe suggests or would it need some conditioning time? the final product would be kegged.

DrinkBeer


----------

